# Jeffery Epstein's Little Black Book With a Whole Lotta Names.....!!!!



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

*Whom ever is in this book needs to be exposed.....*



https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/1508273-jeffrey-epsteins-little-black-book-redacted.html#document/p4




*Redaction's removed coming soon !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

*Uh oh .......Flight Manifests.....*

*ALL 73 Pages ..............*


https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/1507315-epstein-flight-manifests.html


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

*Rachel Chandler has pulled the plug on Hollywood and ALL associated with it !!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

The Clintons sure get around,
*Judge overseeing key Jeffrey Epstein-related suit dies...*


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

*Who else is in the book .....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who else is in the book .....!*


I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.



*Once again this poster displays the vulgar, vile nature that “ it “ harbors
deep within “ its “ self.......

“ It “ just confessed to the same FILTHY desires as to what Epstein was prosecuted for.....

Quite the sick admission on a Youth Soccer Forum.....

Personally “ it “ should have been banned a long time ago and “ it “ should be
be banned permanently for this latest admission.....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.





nononono said:


> *Once again this poster displays the vulgar, vile nature that “ it “ harbors
> deep within “ its “ self.......
> 
> “ It “ just confessed to the same FILTHY desires as to what Epstein was prosecuted for.....
> ...


“It”’s your President.

“I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.”

——- Donald Trump

Sure about your indignation, are you?


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “It”’s your President.
> 
> “I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.”
> 
> ...


*Yes I am.....!*
*Oh yes I am....!*

*Your current Avatar...*
*Your past Avatars....*
*Your past posting history...*
*Your recent comments ( Including the above ! ) that you try to twist out of......*
*You're a Filthy Vile Vulgar individual who solidly represents the Democratic Party.....*

*You should be banned for the subtle/blatant implications you display on this forum....*

*You own the Filth you post....now go on and git. *

*Go on .....git ya deviant...!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2019)

*The full quote the forum deviant " Tony Clifton " aka " 5no " aka " Nurse Ratchet " aka *
*possibly " Mister Filth " and many other logins posted only part of :*

"I've known Jeff [Epstein] for fifteen years. Terrific guy.
He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes
women as much as I do, and many of them are on the
younger side.
No doubt about it — Jeffrey enjoys his social life."

--Trump

*The above quote was taken out of context of the bigger conversation....*
*Not a Gotcha quote at all....*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yes I am.....!*
> *Oh yes I am....!*
> 
> *Your current Avatar...*
> ...


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 258625, member: 2987"







/QUOTE


*A new tool for the " tool " above.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The full quote...**:*
> 
> "I've known Jeff [Epstein] for fifteen years. Terrific guy.
> He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up.  Now it’s clear where Trump stands.  

Also glad you felt it necessary to start a thread on a youth soccer forum about a predator.  Well done.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 258968, member: 2987"

Thanks for clearing that up.  Now it’s clear where Trump stands.  
*Glad to be of assistance...." Intent " is the operative word.*


Also glad you felt it necessary to start a thread on a 
youth soccer forum about a predator.  
Well done. 
*You're Welcome !*

*Informed parents are " Well Armed Parents "*
*as opposed to your " Intent " of sweeping *
*issues like this under the rug....*
*And I might remind you of your initial sick posts on this *
*forum....very crude posts at the least...and on a " Youth Soccer Forum "...*
*Do you remember " Mr Tony Clifton ".....*


/QUOTE


*I notice you once again changed your crude Avatar of the POTUS to something *
*at least obscure.....*

*Poor Poor Bob.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4416









*Why ....Hello Bob's backside !*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2019)

So this Epstein scum is a friend of Trump’s?  I’m asking because it sounds like Trump knows and likes him.  That’s a concern. At the very least.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

*Damned if the Clinton's don't keep popping up in association with this *
*" Epstein " guy.................*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The full quote the forum deviant " Tony Clifton " aka " 5no " aka " Nurse Ratchet " aka *
> *possibly " Mister Filth " and many other logins posted only part of :*
> 
> "I've known Jeff [Epstein] for fifteen years. Terrific guy.
> ...


We’ve been waiting near a month for the full quote, in context, that you promised would clear Trump’s fine reputation from any association with Epstein.  Any status on your progress there?


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> We’ve been waiting near a month for the full quote, in context, that you promised would clear Trump’s fine reputation from any association with Epstein.  Any status on your progress there?


*It's already on the Forum......

Come on Bob, open your eyes.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Uh oh


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Uh oh



*The excrement is going down....*
*and so are a whole lot of other human turds....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The excrement is going down....*
> *and so are a whole lot of other human turds....*


t and his gang.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*You're trying the same thing " Creepy Porn Lawyer " did....find
a picture ( any ) ...picture with Trump in it next to Epstein...
" Creepy Porn Lawyer " used one picture to try and create a whole world.

You are attempting to do the same thing.....
Are you telling me this shit wasn't vetted and was let to bubble to the surface
three years into a Presidents term...?
He happened to have a passing relationship with this joker just like he did
with Jerry Nadler...remember he and Nadler go way back in an adversarial
relationship....

Why don't you post the pictures of Hillary and Jeffery or the ones of 
Bill and Jeffery or the ones of Bill and Hillary with OBAMA Money
bundler who was accused of pedophilia ....
Every time you Liberals want to slime someone why does it track back 
to the Clinton's.....just answer that.
Then answer WHY our 44th President employed HRC who has been/
is being investigated for the very crimes you are trying to stick on
the current POTUS....








Geee ...who's that next to Hillary and William Jefferson Clinton...
Hmmm...convicted pedophile Terry Bean ( Obama Money Bundler )...
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're trying the same thing " Creepy Porn Lawyer " did....find
> a picture ( any ) ...picture with Trump in it next to Epstein...
> " Creepy Porn Lawyer " used one picture to try and create a whole world.
> 
> ...


Is Hil or Bill running for office or running the country right now? . . . now back to the slimeball in chief . . .


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is Hil or Bill running for office or running the country right now? . . . now back to the slimeball in chief . . .


*Just because you can utter the word " Slimeball " doesn't make it so....*

*William Jefferson Clinton was our 42nd President*
*Hillary Rodham Clinton was a Senator and Sec of State...*
*ALL three positions they held have so much filth involved it would*
*fill a series for years...*

*What are you going to do when the current Speaker of the House goes down.....*
*What are you going to do when the chairman of the House Intelligence goes down...*
*What are you going to do when the Chairman of the House Judiciary goes down.....*
*What are you going to do on July 17 when Robert Mueller turns witness.....*
*What are you going to do when tons of Democrats are indicted.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Just because you can utter the word " Slimeball " doesn't make it so....*
> 
> *William Jefferson Clinton was our 42nd President*
> *Hillary Rodham Clinton was a Senator and Sec of State...*
> ...


Lock 'em up barney.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lock 'em up barney.


*Fantasizing again about Barney Frank and his " little " House of Horrors he ran*
*at home while serving as head of the House Financial Services Committee....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Fantasizing again about Barney Frank and his " little " House of Horrors he ran*
> *at home while serving as head of the House Financial Services Committee....*


Fife, Barney Fife, but that's giving you way to much credit. At least Barney knew how to clean and load his weapon.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fife, Barney Fife, but that's giving you way to much credit.
> At least Barney knew how to clean and load his weapon.









*You're sooo easy.....almost " No fun " easy anymore....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're sooo easy.....almost " No fun " easy anymore....*


Claim what you wish, your idiocy is readily apparent.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Claim what you wish, your idiocy is readily apparent.


*It's Ok Rodent.......there's still compassion in the World...*
*You just need to accept the TRUTH...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5055


I wonder if Putin knows Epstein as well?


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Just because you can utter the word " Slimeball " doesn't make it so....*
> 
> *William Jefferson Clinton was our 42nd President*
> *Hillary Rodham Clinton was a Senator and Sec of State...*
> ...


Who gave Epstein that shamefully sweetheart deal last time? What? Trump’s Secretary of Labor? And what did Trump say about Epstein? “Terrific guy...fun to hang out with...likes his women very young?” Nice job, Idiot Nono.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Who gave Epstein that shamefully sweetheart deal last time? What? Trump’s Secretary of Labor? And what did Trump say about Epstein? “Terrific guy...fun to hang out with...likes his women very young?” Nice job, Idiot Nono.


Not only that, but the slimeball SecLabor-to-be's deal was for fellow slimeball Epstein to admit to state charges of supporting prostitution, which implied that his young victims were all willing whores.  And they did it quietly enough that most of those young ladies didn't hear about it until it was fait accompli.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Not only that, but the slimeball SecLabor-to-be's deal was for fellow slimeball Epstein to admit to state charges of supporting prostitution, which implied that his young victims were all willing whores.  And they did it quietly enough that most of those young ladies didn't hear about it until it was fait accompli.


It’s just so important that this thread was started to root out the evil in government that enables scum like this to operate.

A thread predicated on seeking Trump appointed SecLabor Alex Acosta’s resignation.

Wait.  I’ve just read the thread.  nono doesn’t seem to have touched upon Trump or Acosta at all.  Strange.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Uh oh



*That walls lookin quite pale....what's up...*


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It’s just so important that this thread was started to root out the evil in government that enables scum like this to operate.
> 
> A thread predicated on seeking Trump appointed SecLabor Alex Acosta’s resignation.
> 
> Wait.  I’ve just read the thread.  nono doesn’t seem to have *touched upon Trump or Acosta* at all.  Strange.


*That's correct !*
*No I didn't.....*

*Acosta made that decision under the Obama Administration....*
*Hmmmm.....Let's see...I think the AG was Eric Holder.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's correct !*
> *No I didn't.....*
> 
> *Acosta made that decision under the Obama Administration....*
> *Hmmmm.....Let's see...I think the AG was Eric Holder.*


Uh oh.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5056
> Uh oh.


*Maybe you should post the full context.....*
*Once again you are grossly misrepresenting " A Picture "....*


----------



## Booter (Jul 9, 2019)

Creepy Don the Con Trump.  It's easy to see why he got along so well with the pedophile Jeffery Epstein.

Four women who competed in the 1997 Miss Teen USA beauty pageant said Donald Trump walked into the dressing room while contestants — some as young as 15 — were changing.

“I’ll tell you the funniest is that I’ll go backstage before a show and everyone’s getting dressed,” Trump told Howard Stern in recordings released Saturday by CNN. “No men are anywhere, and I’m allowed to go in, because I’m the owner of the pageant and therefore I’m inspecting it. ... ‘Is everyone OK?’ You know, they’re standing there with no clothes. ‘Is everybody OK?’ And you see these incredible looking women, and so I sort of get away with things like that.”






https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/kendalltaggart/teen-beauty-queens-say-trump-walked-in-on-them-changing


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Booter said:


> Creepy Don the Con Trump.  It's easy to see why he got along so well with the pedophile Jeffery Epstein.
> 
> Four women who competed in the 1997 Miss Teen USA beauty pageant said Donald Trump walked into the dressing room while contestants — some as young as 15 — were changing.
> 
> ...


He needs a good ass whooping from one of the fathers.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He needs a good ass whooping from one of the fathers.


*So Rodent...are YOU going to give him an " Ass Whoopin ".....you don't even *
*know the TRUTH when it slaps you in the face...let alone be Judge, Jury, Executioner.... *

*Besides...that seventy one year old man would whoop your ass*
*and then send you packin....*

*A. That was 22 + years ago...*
*B. This appears to be another manufactured " Hit Piece " you swallowed whole.....*
*C. The whole Democratic Landscape is in absolute desperation mode because the TRUTH is*
*coming out.............*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *So Rodent...are YOU going to give him an " Ass Whoopin ".....you don't even *
> *know the TRUTH when it slaps you in the face...let alone be Judge, Jury, Executioner.... *
> 
> *Besides...that seventy one year old man would whoop your ass*
> ...


The 22 year defense.  Whew!  Finally someone has articulated exoneration of all things Bubba did with consenting adults violative of his marriage vows.  Outstanding. 

Now about this sexual predator Trump. That’s another story.

8 Days.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5056
> Uh oh.


Is that Chelsea?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5057
> The 22 year defense.  Whew!  Finally someone has articulated exoneration of all things Bubba did with consenting adults violative of his marriage vows.  Outstanding.
> 
> Now about this sexual predator Trump. That’s another story.
> ...


Divorced multiple times, married a porn model/whore, cheated on her with 2 sex industry workers while she nursed their child, said he would fuck his own daughter if she only wasn't his daughter, bragged about committing sexual assault, has over 20 women who would confirm that it wasn't just bragging, bragged about walking in on teenage girls in a changing room, has always sided with the perpetrators in sexual misconduct cases (yes including Bill Clinton), possibly had golden showers with Russian bookers . . . and some "Christian leaders" claim he was sent by "God"? Sounds more like the anti-Christ than Christ-like. Not a good way to endear the younger generation into joining the church now is it.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Divorced multiple times, married a porn model/whore, cheated on her with 2 sex industry workers while she nursed their child, said he would fuck his own daughter if she only wasn't his daughter, bragged about committing sexual assault, has over 20 women who would confirm that it wasn't just bragging, bragged about walking in on teenage girls in a changing room, has always sided with the perpetrators in sexual misconduct cases (yes including Bill Clinton), possibly had golden showers with Russian bookers . . . and some "Christian leaders" claim he was sent by "God"? Sounds more like the anti-Christ than Christ-like. Not a good way to endear the younger generation into joining the church now is it.


Depends on the church.  I hear that enrollments are up in Wiccan churches.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 9, 2019)

espola said:


> From NY Times today --
> 
> It was supposed to be an exclusive party at Mar-a-Lago, Donald J. Trump’s members-only club in Palm Beach, Fla. But other than the two dozen or so women flown in to provide the entertainment, the only guests were Mr. Trump and Jeffrey Epstein.
> 
> ...


So to summarize, Trump hosted Epstein at Mar-a-Lago, where together they privately partied with two dozen women.  Got it.

I recall Trump admitted both he and his friend Epstein both liked women on the younger side, so it’s safe to say these were young women.

No wonder Trump has been so focused on the Epstein case in the last 48 hours.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Maybe you should post the full context.....*
> *Once again you are grossly misrepresenting " A Picture "....*


Sure. On the left is young girl. On the right is a sexual predator kissing the young girl on her face.  As a young girl, she does not have the legal capacity to consent.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's correct !*
> *No I didn't.....*
> 
> *Acosta made that decision under the Obama Administration....*
> *Hmmmm.....Let's see...I think the AG was Eric Holder.*


By now, you’re pretty much regretting having started this thread I suppose.  Oh well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> By now, you’re pretty much regretting having started this thread I suppose.  Oh well.


His response will be oh so predictable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that Chelsea?


She isn’t.
Chelsea is better than a scare crow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So to summarize, Trump hosted Epstein at Mar-a-Lago, where together they privately partied with two dozen women.  Got it.
> 
> I recall Trump admitted both he and his friend Epstein both liked women on the younger side, so it’s safe to say these were young women.
> 
> No wonder Trump has been so focused on the Epstein case in the last 48 hours.


So is this the one?
Again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So is this the one?
> Again?


Without Republicans rediscovering their backbones, no.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Without Republicans rediscovering their backbones, no.


It’s been 3 years and you people are still trying and lying.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s been 3 years and you people are still trying and lying.


7 more days. lol.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s been 3 years and you people are still trying and lying.


What have I done beyond discuss? You take all this way to personally, you aren't actually a part of the t admin and I am not all that is not . . . and what lies?


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that Chelsea?


*Why would you say that......are you that lacking in the " Grey Matter " dept....*


----------



## Booter (Jul 10, 2019)

You know what a Hassa is, Alex Acosta?  That's a pig that don't fly straight.


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2019)

Booter said:


> You know what a Hassa is, Alex Acosta?  That's a pig that don't fly straight.


*Yeah...you just described EVERY Democrat in office....

And speaking of Alex Acosta, it's damn lucky he even got a conviction in absolutely 
corrupt Southern Florida....

The MSM WILL NOT TOUCH BILL CLINTON because he has the smelliest dirt on
just about every Democrat in public office .....and they KNOW he has the " Dirt "..

William Jefferson Clinton and Hillary Rodham Clinton are both pigs !
Neither has flown straight since they met each other.....

How can the Media ignore what this man did to these now middle age women...
How can they even think about blaming Alex Acosta for doing what he could
within an absolutely beyond corrupt system in Southern Florida......

The fact that you bring up and know about " Hasa " is funny, not to mention
you can't spell....a slang " Gang " term....it has one " s "....

Jeffery Epstein = Abusador
William Clinton = Manioso*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yeah...you just described EVERY Democrat in office....
> 
> And speaking of Alex Acosta, it's damn lucky he even got a conviction in absolutely
> corrupt Southern Florida....
> ...


If corruption, sexual misconduct and media outlets (fox) ignoring such things upsets you why do you support t?


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If corruption, sexual misconduct and media outlets (fox)
> ignoring such things upsets you why do you support t?


*Please list the :*
*A. Corruption present in this current administration...Oh you can't.*
*B. " Sexual Misconduct " present in this current administration....Oh you can't.*
*C. " Items " Fox News Network ignores about this current administration.....Oh you can't.*


*Your inability to support the " Little Bitch " accusations you throw against the wall*
*are well documented on this very Forum....*
*And ignoring the BLATANT facts against William Clinton and other high profile*
*DEMOCRATS and THEIR association with the known sexual predator " Jeffery Epstein " *
*is a clear display of willful ignorance....next year about this time and going forward your*
*party is going to be struggling to even exist given what they are doing right NOW !*

*The DEMOCRATIC PARTY IS COMPLICIT TO *
*SEX TRAFFICKING OF WOMEN AND " OTHERS " !*


*There ....it's finally been stated ...and to ignore that blatant fact is willful ignorance !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Please list the :*
> *A. Corruption present in this current administration...Oh you can't.*
> *B. " Sexual Misconduct " present in this current administration....Oh you can't.*
> *C. " Items " Fox News Network ignores about this current administration.....Oh you can't.*
> ...


t accepted money from David Duke, Epstein, russian oligarchs . . .


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Jeffery Epstein = Abusador
> William Clinton = Manioso
> Donald Trump = Mkulima*


Indeed


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t accepted money from David Duke, Epstein, russian oligarchs . . .



*Gimme a break......whatta load of " Fake News "....crap.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


How _dare_ you imply Trump was ever social with this sex trafficker any more than this ONE obscure photo. 

I double dog dare you to post a video. Any video. Yes, any video of Trump at a 1992 hosting and partying with Epstein. 

It does not exist.  Period.  Full stop.


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> How _dare_ you imply Trump was ever social with this sex trafficker any more than this ONE obscure photo.
> 
> I double dog dare you to post a video. Any video. Yes, any video of Trump at a 1992 hosting and partying with Epstein.
> 
> It does not exist.  Period.  Full stop.



*Oh Bob.....Mika shouldn't have put that " Footage " in front of*
*the " Incriminating Footage " of then citizen DJT....*


*



*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> How _dare_ you imply Trump was ever social with this sex trafficker any more than this ONE obscure photo.
> 
> I double dog dare you to post a video. Any video. Yes, any video of Trump at a 1992 hosting and partying with Epstein.
> 
> It does not exist.  Period.  Full stop.


Did they cross swords?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> How _dare_ you imply Trump was ever social with this sex trafficker any more than this ONE obscure photo.
> 
> I double dog dare you to post a video. Any video. Yes, any video of Trump at a 1992 hosting and partying with Epstein.
> 
> It does not exist.  Period.  Full stop.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Did they cross swords?


How _dare_ you imply Trump ever crossed swords with this sex trafficker any more than that ONE obscure photo.
I *triple* dog dare you to post a video. Any video.

Actually, given his micropenis, I doubt he engaged in that particular disgusting perversion.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *... the "Incriminating Footage" of then citizen DJT....*


The rarely used legal defense from 123 US 3456 of the Court of Public Opinion: I was a citizen when I trafficked with a sex trafficker. 

Got it.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> How _dare_ you imply Trump ever crossed swords with this sex trafficker any more than that ONE obscure photo.
> I *triple* dog dare you to post a video. Any video.
> 
> Actually, given his micropenis, I doubt he engaged in that particular disgusting perversion.


He can tell a woman that he is being a gentleman and only putting it halfway in (that has been in the news lately, I think) but a side-by-side comparison is hard (inadvertent pun) to lie about.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> He can tell a woman that he is being a gentleman and only putting it halfway in (that has been in the news lately, I think) but a side-by-side comparison is hard (inadvertent pun) to lie about.


t is a small man in more than one way.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is a small man in more than one way.


Someone at some point mocked him about it and we are all still suffering.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Someone at some point mocked him about it and we are all still suffering.


He is the aggrieved in chief.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is a small man in more than one way.


Didn’t Hitler also have a small weiner?  So there’s that.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Didn’t Hitler also have a small weiner?  So there’s that.


One ball (allegedly).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did they cross swords?


All three of them?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> How _dare_ you imply Trump was ever social with this sex trafficker any more than this ONE obscure photo.
> 
> I double dog dare you to post a video. Any video. Yes, any video of Trump at a 1992 hosting and partying with Epstein.
> 
> It does not exist.  Period.  Full stop.


So, is this the one? Again?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All three of them?


1+1=2, I see you are as good at math as the economic genius with no house and a bus pass.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this the one? Again?


How many ones is that now? . . . and how many until his keepers say enough?


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The rarely used legal defense from 123 US 3456 of the Court of
> Public Opinion: I was a citizen when I trafficked with a sex trafficker.
> 
> Got it.
> *You've got it alright ......TDS and a past to go with it.*










*The Island of Shame even sucked in Hawking...................*


----------

